# Float fishing line type



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Was wondering what the best line would be for float fishing jigs, spawn and beads? I bought 14 pound Fireline after reading a lot about it but now i am not so sure about it. I read a lot of things that said braided lines float better and are easier to float fish with but I feel like it might be too heavy for these applications. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## bigmoriver (Nov 20, 2010)

Well my personal opinion, P-Line when above freezing, and Raven Mainline anytime. Only issues I have had is with P-Line when it gets brutally cold. Raven is considerable less expensive. I use 12# and 15#


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

bassmaster2000 said:


> Was wondering what the best line would be for float fishing jigs, spawn and beads? I bought 14 pound Fireline after reading a lot about it but now i am not so sure about it. I read a lot of things that said braided lines float better and are easier to float fish with but I feel like it might be too heavy for these applications. Thanks for the suggestions


I might be in the minority here, but if I'm fishing a jig and waxie, I still like mono with those light hooks.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

I second the p line, 15#


----------



## mad9ua (Jan 12, 2014)

P-line hydrofloat floats like a cork and mends well. May get stiff when really cold as bigmoriver mentioned. Suffix mono has treated me well. In my experience braid typically sinks.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have use P-line CXX for a few years, switched to Suffix ProMix last year, and really like it much better. Promix is soft, strong and floats reasonably well. Tried the Blood Run this year, and it is an awesome line, but at the cost of nearly triple the cost of ProMix will go back to the ProMix when the Blood Run is done, unless the cost comes down to a reasonable price.

D


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the responses, looks like personal preference pretty much. I wanted to try the hydrofloat but cant find any retailers downriver, so the p-line website says, i will check tho.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Braid will freeze to the spool in really cold temperatures.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I like using a line floatant, such as silicone mucillin. Usually one daily application is all that's necessary for mono, co-polymers might require 2-3 applications throughout the day, especially fishing big rivers. Applying the floatant to the line is easy and doesn't take much more than what it takes to reel in the line.

There also is stuff out there for a more permanent application, the name escapes me right now. I know it's somewhere out in my garage.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

REG said:


> I like using a line floatant, such as silicone mucillin. Usually one daily application is all that's necessary for mono, co-polymers might require 2-3 applications throughout the day, especially fishing big rivers. Applying the floatant to the line is easy and doesn't take much more than what it takes to reel in the line.
> 
> There also is stuff out there for a more permanent application, the name escapes me right now. I know it's somewhere out in my garage.


One of the best line floatants that I have tried is Mink Oil (boot/shoe dressing) works great as a floatant and anti guide ice dressing. Stanley's Ice Off Paste is also very good, but you can buy a life time supply of Mink Oil for the cost of one small quarter size container of the Ice Off.

D


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I used p line cxx for years. This year I've been using t-line co polymer by mason tackle. Local company and its the best mono I've ever used. Super limp and very strong. I coat my line usually the night before every trip with aqua shed. Whichever line I use. Braid floats like no other but it's no stretch qualities are not my preference for soft mouth fish and light leaders. It's also completely useless in freezing temps.


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies guys, unfortunately I struck out on the steelies this week but had a great time


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey in the most recent issue of STS, there's a product from Blood Run Tackle called "Floating Mono" (tm); anyone tried it or fished it? I feel waaaaaaay out of the loop on this; the phone number of the company is a 616-439-0438 (a Grand Rapids number)........sort of embarrassing ..............


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Lou, Try a search on here for "Blood Run" and you should find a lot of comments. The line has been around for a couple of years now and is one of the best I have used, floats well, strong and does not retain memory (coil). My one complaint on the line is the cost. If you overlook that it is a great line. The company is a local ( Michigan), and does have both a FB page and internet site, look them up.

D


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

flyrodder46 said:


> Lou, Try a search on here for "Blood Run" and you should find a lot of comments. The line has been around for a couple of years now and is one of the best I have used, floats well, strong and does not retain memory (coil). My one complaint on the line is the cost. If you overlook that it is a great line. The company is a local ( Michigan), and does have both a FB page and internet site, look them up.
> 
> D


Do you have to run a shot line? Is it hollow?


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I run a shot line 90% of the time on all my float setups, but it is not necessary. There are several of my friends that never use one, and they fish the Blood Run a lot more than I do. When I have not used one with the BR I did not see any problem with the shot chaffing the line or anything else.

D


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

I have used Blood Run float line the last two years and really like it. It's a bit expensive but well worth it. Floats well and mends well, doesn't coil much either. Pink and chartruse are easy to see also. 

I have used fireline in the paid, but braids are terrible to fish with in freezing temps...


----------



## The Ghettoblaster (Jan 22, 2014)

I picked up some P-Line Hydrofloat to try. Fished it once last week in freezing temps. Only fished it for a few hours but so far so good.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

The Ghettoblaster said:


> I picked up some P-Line Hydrofloat to try. Fished it once last week in freezing temps. Only fished it for a few hours but so far so good.


Buddy and i fished last weekend and he spooled up with the same line for the first time. he was happy with it too. I'd like to see how it performs after a few uses. In my experience a fresh spool of braid is more manageable in freezing temps vs a used spool. either way i'll still stick with mono in freezing temps but will consider hydrofloat when it is warmer. we went 1-1 on steel and a few decent trout.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Update. The t line co polymer sinks worse the colder it is. August kings it rocked though.


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

Floating Mono siglon f made by sunline is excellent. But use a 12 to 15lb test. This line is different than regular mono. If it says 8lb it means 8lbs, you have to buy this line based on the diameter size. I use the 15 lb test which is close to the same diameter as a stren or maximum 6 to 8lbtest line. This line is awesome truly has no memory, which is good thing.


----------



## smoke44 (Jan 4, 2016)

How well does the Blood Run floating mono work in a spinning reel?.


----------



## Michigan Muck Hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

smoke44 said:


> How well does the Blood Run floating mono work in a spinning reel?.


I've been using Bloodrun on my spinning set up for the past two seasons and like the line very much. I recently just switched to a centerpin and using it on this as I try the new rig.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

smoke44 said:


> How well does the Blood Run floating mono work in a spinning reel?.


I just started using blood run this winter on my spinning reel (and haven't been out nearly enough) but so far its has been excellent. very little memory, lays evenly on the spool, casts smooth and doesn't kink and tangle. it is pricey but worth it IMO, i just noticed they have a sale on it right now too. http://bloodruntackle.com/float-fishing/floating-mono-10lb-200yd/
i would like to see a 12lb option though.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

StStutz said:


> I just started using blood run this winter on my spinning reel (and haven't been out nearly enough) but so far its has been excellent. very little memory, lays evenly on the spool, casts smooth and doesn't kink and tangle. it is pricey but worth it IMO, i just noticed they have a sale on it right now too. http://bloodruntackle.com/float-fishing/floating-mono-10lb-200yd/
> i would like to see a 12lb option though.


Can I use this as a shooting line on my fly rod with a leader.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

fishrod said:


> Can I use this as a shooting line on my fly rod with a leader.


i have no experience with shooting line so i cannot help you out, sorry. but, i'm pretty sure there are better options when it comes to shooting lines. can you be more specific about the intended use of your setup? i'm sure somebody here with some more experience will be able to help you out


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

when you guys run this blood run, especially the bright colors to see, do you run a long leader and then a short flouro leader? Reason I ask is because right now I am just running traditional suffix elite mono straight to my flouro leader, but the mono has too much memory. It seems if you were to run that bright yellow or orange line right to a short flouro leader, the fish would see that easy. Any help would be great as I am always trying to get better at my floating technique...more of a bottom bouncing guy. Thanks.

-Justin


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea, I run 12' of 10lb mono between my high viz and my floro leader.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Yea, I run 12' of 10lb mono between my high viz and my floro leader.


What knot are you using? Surgeon? Can you feel the knot through the guides?


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Blood knot. No I can't feel the knot at all unless my guides freeze up really bad.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

www.netknots.com is a great spot to learn a lot of different knots. I have used it for years.

D


----------



## Michigan Muck Hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

fishrod said:


> Can I use this as a shooting line on my fly rod with a leader.


No, you need amnesia. It wouldn't shoot very well.


----------

